# Diet Required (for a fussy eater)



## SStanford (Jul 4, 2008)

Evening,

I am currently attempting to lose 1.5 stone in weight. Currently 13st 3lb

I am back in the gym, have a program in place from a gym instructor (which may get tweaked) but need a diet program. I have looked through the forums and web (been trawling for a few weeks now) but all the diets have foods that I can't eat or don't like?!

I don't like eggs, No cheese, No pure (straight milk), No fish (except Cod and tuna) and no nuts.

This doesn't leave me with many other options from what I can see as they seem to be the main meals.

I would love to know if anyone can suggested alternatives to the above foods?

This diet seems reasonably appetizing except the Promax gear will be substituted with fruit in the morning and veg in the afternoon/evening. The sirloin steak will be binned too I think and swapped for a different meat/veg option.

http://www.maximuscle.com/toolsanddownloads/dietplan2000cals.html

Any suggestions?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, most BBing style diets are based around functionality rather than taste. Although it's sensible to pick stuff you can tolerate, most of us are eating stuff that we wouldn't ordinarily choose to eat if everything had the same protein/calories in it. Sadly, tasty stuff isn't generally the stuff that's best for you. That said, you need to make a diet you can actually stick to.

The diet you linked to isn't idea. Shreddies aren't a good choice particularly, having two protein/mrp bars a day is just them trying to sell their stuff.... especially having one with a meal is a little silly. And they haven't split the protein up very well (e.g. only 11g with breakfast, but 67g in another meal). The complete lack of fruit and veg is terrible. The main meals aren't too bad, although bread isn't ideal, and there are better choices.

Do you like chicken, turkey, beef, mince? These would be excellent options. You will also need some carbs - rice, wholemeal pasta, cous cous. And some fats - fish oils and extra virgin olive oil if you can't handle nuts. You will also need plenty of green veg for your health.


----------



## SStanford (Jul 4, 2008)

big said:


> Well, most BBing style diets are based around functionality rather than taste. Although it's sensible to pick stuff you can tolerate, most of us are eating stuff that we wouldn't ordinarily choose to eat if everything had the same protein/calories in it. Sadly, tasty stuff isn't generally the stuff that's best for you. That said, you need to make a diet you can actually stick to.
> 
> The diet you linked to isn't idea. Shreddies aren't a good choice particularly, having two protein/mrp bars a day is just them trying to sell their stuff.... especially having one with a meal is a little silly. And they haven't split the protein up very well (e.g. only 11g with breakfast, but 67g in another meal). The complete lack of fruit and veg is terrible. The main meals aren't too bad, although bread isn't ideal, and there are better choices.
> 
> Do you like chicken, turkey, beef, mince? These would be excellent options. You will also need some carbs - rice, wholemeal pasta, cous cous. And some fats - fish oils and extra virgin olive oil if you can't handle nuts. You will also need plenty of green veg for your health.


I appreciate that needs must regarding diets although I wouldnt be able to eat stuff that disagrees with me, therefore it would probably have been better for me to say 'clean diet' rather than 'bb diet'.

I recognise that they are trying to sell pro bars and therefore would swap those 'meals' for pasta and/or fruit.

The foods you mentioned ( chicken, turkey, beef, mince, rice, wholemeal pasta, cous cous) are all food that I like so I should work these I somehow. Although I am not to familiar with fish oils or how you would consume olive oil (in with the pasta??)

I will re-write the diet to include your suggestions to see if I get the hang of this.

What would you suggest is a suitable breakfast without including eggs or bread?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oats and protein powder?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

What I would do is post up the training routine which your PT has given you, take it from there.

Its hard to tell what your weight loss and muscle gain will be if we don't have an idea of what

your goal is (apart from the weight loss), ie do you want to add muscle?

Have you trained with weights before?

Having looked at that diet I'd say it was not too good, much the same reasons as Big but

also the fact you don't eat for 14 hours isn't the greatest.

The whole weight loss/diet thing is tosh to me, its about looking good and not just trying to

take weight off the scales, if you know what I mean.

A good balanced diet can easily be achieved with the food you like, its just a matter of

getting all the other aspects right, ie exercise, rest and social life.


----------



## SStanford (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you for all of your replies so far gents.

I will grab my training schedule tomorrow from the gym and post it here. It has weights for my upper body, then cardio. Either x-trainer (HIIT with forward and reverse hovers), Rowing (2000m, in 9 mins or under) and Treadmill (HIIT for 15mins or 25 mins jog). Plus core exercises with the big bouncing balls.

From what I can remember, the weights are along the lines of;

Shoulder press 3 x 10 - plate 10

Chest press 3 x 10 - plate 10

Reverse flys 3 x 10 - plate 7

Tricep pull downs 3 x 10 - plate 4

Tricep curls 3 x 10 - plate 5

Over head tricep extensions 3 x 10 - plate 5

Squats

I think the plates are 2.5kg

Each with 45 second rests.

(Although I will confirm this tomorrow)

___________

I would look at doing;

*Monday* - 3 mins warm up T-mill

Full weights as above

25 min T-mill Jog

*Tuesday* - 3 mins warm up T-mill

2000m rower in 9mins or as much as I can before passing out (this is the most difficult)

Core training.

*Wednesday* - 3 mins warm up T-mill

Full weights as above

HIIT on X-Trainer

*Thusday* - Golf driving range (Rest day)

*Friday* - 3 mins warm up T-mill

2000m rower in 9mins or as much as I can before passing out

Core training.

*Saturday* - 3 mins warm up T-mill

Full weights as above

HIIT on Treadmill

*Sunday* - Golf Course (Rest day)

I would kindly consider any alterations anyone may have. 

My targets are;


Work to ~190bpm during cardio

2000m in under 9 minutes before 10th Jan

Be able to do all of the above (cardio and weights) comfortably without death.

P.S

I would like to be able to eat eggs as they seems to be very popular in nutrition - I will attempt to eat scrambled eggs mixed with something perhaps. (insert 'being sick' smiley here)


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

its true what someone said above

i'm a VERY fussy eater as i dont like veg, oats and loads of other stuff

you get use to food being fuel rather than something pleasurable


----------

